# S3 and RS3 info



## scoTTy

After the rumours about a RS3 being reviewed in a mag next week I asked Audi UK :

Currently no such car exists. I'm personally interested to see what they will be reviewing!

Audi are planning on introducing an S3 but the engine/power etc are still under discussion.

Time frames for the S3 are likely to be approx 12 months from the introduction of the A3 Sportback (the name of the 5 door variant - N.B. NOT avant). This therefore seems unlikely until the end of 2005/beginning of 2006.

There are currently no plans to introduce an RS3. It is not even on the design plans that Audi UK are looking at and these run up to at least 2007. If an RS3 was to come out then, in keeping with Audi's lifecycle management plans, it would be about 2 years after the S3 i.e. 2007/8.


----------



## davek9

:?

I will be interested to read the article too. In the mag the "new RS3" is the lead feature for next weeks issue.

They even have a picture with the text something like " the best performance car in the real world"

Should make interesting reading given the more accurate info you have from Audi. :?

Cheers


----------



## DXN

davek9 said:


> :?
> 
> I will be interested to read the article too. In the mag the "new RS3" is the lead feature for next weeks issue.
> 
> They even have a picture with the text something like " the best performance car in the real world"
> 
> Should make interesting reading given the more accurate info you have from Audi. :?
> 
> Cheers


Which mag is it in?


----------



## scoTTy

Autocar


----------



## DXN

scoTTy said:


> Autocar


Ta will look into it.


----------



## scoTTy

*Don't waste your money*

I just read it in WH Smiths (I wasn't going in to pay for a load of it!)

Whole a pile of BS! Artistic impressions, rumours of what engineers will be working on, due in 2006, etc, etc

Maybe someone will be believe me one day.

For some reason everyone likes to believe magazines (which are only there to entice you to buy and therefore make money off you) over a semi-official source of information directly from Audi. What a strange world!


----------



## vlastan

Not all the information may be official or agreed with Audi. But having some speculation is better than nothing.

They were saying S3 with 280 bhp for Â£28k and RS3 with 350 bhp and Â£35k.

I am not bothered on release dates as such, but I am looking on power outputs.

If these were delivered...what engine will the new TT carry? Well on page 11 they discuss about the TT to come with the new RS4 engine engine with 400 bhp!!


----------



## davek9

:? 
ScoTTy, it wasn't a case of not believing you. Apologies if you took it that way :?

I just posted the original item that i thought might be of interest to people.

If it's B*****t then so be it. I accept that a very high proportion of what is printed is to generate sales but sometimes there may be just a grain of truth or interest.

Cheers for the correct info :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

Oops No it wasn't pointed at you.

In fact a number of people across a number of forums said that Autocar would be test driving the RS3 and I put a standard post across a few forums after speaking with Audi.

After seeing the article this morning I simply put another standard post up which was not specific to this forum. Apologies for any misunderstanding.

What frustrates me with the magazines is that they purport to represent news and then it turns out it's simply just a bit of information padded out to be a major article and front page feature. There are a number of inaccuracies amongst the pages but by the time these are demonstated as incorrect everyone will have forgotten the article.

Writing this sort of journalism just seems to fulfill some peoples needs for information regardless of whether it's correct or not. I personally would rather simply hear what's the truth and decide for myself the imaginary stuff. I guess we're all different.

To be honest I know I really shouldn't be bothered what people want to believe as it's totally up to them but sometimes I do get frustrated after making the effort to get correct information simply for it to be dismissed due to some journalistic "lets try and sell more copies" cover story.

I guess this is simply a psycological weakness issue I have. :?

Can any one recommend a shrink? :wink:


----------



## NormStrm

scoTTy said:


> Can any one recommend a shrink? :wink:


scoTTY pop into the Flame Room, I'm sure you can vent some frustration in there :wink:

Just to let you know I as others do, do appreciate the valuable role you provide the forum with in providing an insight into what is happening within the Audi UK inner sanctum. :-*

Norman


----------



## vlastan

The correct information can only come from Audi. But this is only released days before things are actually happening. So too late and of no importance to the journalist to report that next week you can buy an RS3.

But the article in today's autocar mentions that the the green light was granted for the production of S3 and RS3 by the chairman Martin Winterkorn. So do you think that the chairman didn't approve production and that Autocar is lying?


----------



## R3 TOO

What a lovely debate! Truth is that Autocar love to sell magazines and have earned a reputation for 'earlies' and this kind of story does just that. Audi wil be thrilled with the PR value gained (how much would a front page ad cost them??) and may well have tipped the wink to Autocar and provided more than a little bit of help. Its a win-win situation, everyone is happy.

Autocar would not wish to destroy their credibility by printing pure fiction so there is likely to be 'some' truth in the story, even if actual events work out slightly differently, by which time the article will be long history.

I just want to know when AMD are going to provide me with a turbo for mine!

Andy


----------



## scoTTy

Just for your information I thought youâ€™d be interested in the following :

This is a shot from the series of official Audi press shots upon which Autocar based the images in their mag.










It is a slightly different shot but from the same shoot. If you look at the new grill on the "RS3" in the magazine you will see that there is ONE front parking sensor. This is because itâ€™s a straight cut and paste from an A6 photo which has been then been tweaked and had the RS3 logo put on it. Basically itâ€™s all make believe. It had to be really as the car doesnâ€™t exist!

The story suggests that Dr Winterkorn has signed off both S3 and RS3 however senior sources in Germany are only confirming S3 and when asked didnâ€™t know anything about an RS3.

Some people have suggested itâ€™s Audi leaking information but this seems to be contrary to the news I have. In fact Audi are now fielding lots of calls from owners asking why they havenâ€™t been informed about this new car. The fact is this car doesnâ€™t exist so thereâ€™s nothing to tell. Audi always try to communicate the information once it is hard and fast. Audi work on the basis on waiting until there is correct official information before they try to communicate it, other wise it causes confusion with customer expectations. Sometimes waiting for this frustrates people (especially when all the magazines are playing at guessing whatâ€™s happening) but ultimately it gives more faith in Audi as people learn that what Audi officially say then actually happens. Youâ€™ll notice this from the information I have presented previously on this forum. Normally thereâ€™s loads of gues work but then Iâ€™ll bring you whatâ€™s actually happening. Audi seem keen on presenting this information as early as possible but I guess since it only comes out once 100% confirmed, this is sometimes later than some of us would like.

The article also seems to suggest that should a TT RS be built, it will have the S4â€™s 4.2 engine. Since the TT is based on the A3 size platform this really doesnâ€™t work as all the engines on this platform are transverse which also means a Haldex quattro system. The 4.2 is longitudinal and uses a Torsen quattro system. Transverse and longitudinal platforms are generally not compaible, The fact that Audi will be introducting the A4 coupe, the Nuvolari and the Le Mans cars in the near future also means there would be little point in making the next TT any bigger than the A3 platform, otherwise it would overlap with the A4 Coupe. Additionally there is little TT type competiton at that size so thereâ€™s not really a market place.

Itâ€™s entirely up to the individual to make up their own mind about whatâ€™s going on but please take a step back and consider what youâ€™d do in Audiâ€™s position. Would you announce an RS3 before the S3 is even launched? Would you launch a TT which rivalled your own A4 coupe? Etc, etc, etc.

This post is obviously mine own interpretation from information I have received but it all seems to make a lot more sense that the supposed exclusive that Autocar have been promoting. If I was to play the same games as them then I guess Iâ€™d be suggesting that they are really struggling with sales and are looking for something to boost their numbers. This is only my speculation but thatâ€™s all they seem to go on so why not me? ;-)

Make you own minds up but donâ€™t be led into believing itâ€™s fact just because some car journalist suggests. Don't simply believe me either (although I wouldn't get anything for making it up unlike a journalist) but question the information before you.

p.s. At least they got the name of the 5 door A3 correct. Most other magazines have been callling it the Avant!!


----------



## vlastan

In the picture below that you posted, it looks very similar to the on from Autocar. The differences are the alloys, the flares, the new Audi Grille and the silver mirrors. No doubt that this is how the artist expects the new car to look like. So it may or may not be the same. Which is fine because it clearly states that this is an artist's impression anyway.



> Itâ€™s entirely up to the individual to make up their own mind about whatâ€™s going on but please take a step back and consider what youâ€™d do in Audiâ€™s position. Would you announce an RS3 before the S3 is even launched?


But in the Autocar it says that Audi is changint their views about when the launch their S and RS ranges from now on. It says: "...larger and more diverse range of S and RS models in the future. And rather than arriving towards the end of their perspective model's life cycle, Audi's future performance cars should be launched within three years of the main model, boosting sales."

So this could be a strategic marketing decision to change the way the launch performance models these days as they don't sell well. If this information is correct, then I don't see why announcing both S3 and RS3 models together is going to harm Audi sales.

About the TT and the V8 engine, you may be right and your argument makes sense. Having said this...do not forget that the TT always had more power than the S3 in the past, and maybe they want to keep the edge on the TT. Eventually the S3 was catching up on the power but the TT was leading the way. So if the RS3 comes with 350 bhp, it would make sense to have more power on the high end TT. But lets see if it fits in there. :?


----------



## PaulS

I read that article too. Far too much speculation and bullshit.



scoTTy said:


> Can any one recommend a shrink? :wink:


Dr Melfi :wink:


----------



## delarge

Autoexpress - The Sunday Sport of motoring journalism :lol:


----------



## garyc

PaulS said:


> I read that article too. Far too much speculation and bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can any one recommend a shrink? :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Melfi :wink:
Click to expand...

I also read it. The most interesting bit was the part that stated Audi are trying to compress the time delay between S And RS model variants and the launch of mainstream 'cooking' volume variants. This makes perfect strategic sense - and will help them stay in touch with BMW, who are historically faster at getting their M cars to market.

Perfomance model Audis should really arrive with 24 months of base model introduction. The last RS4 came nearly 6 years after the launch of the A4, which is pretty pathetic, considering that the M5 is just around the corner within a year of the latest 5 series launch. Performance models have a role as showroom traffic builders for the less exciting variants/


----------



## b3ves

Sorry Scotty, but I'm equally sceptical as to the validity of the info that they feed you sometimes. Audi previously denied any plans for a manual TT 3.2 and more recently said that there categorically would not be an S variant of the current A3. Go figure..

Audi will release official info on their model plans when they are good and ready, not as a knee jerk reaction to some scoop in Autocar.

Just my 2 cents and absolutely no offence intended..

BTW, even if it's 'just' an S3, it'll probably be enough to bring me back into the Audi fold


----------



## scoTTy

I wasn't aware Audi had ever denied plans for a manual 3.2 TT. There was a thought that they couldn't get it to fit but they worked around the problems. Perhaps at the time you heard they had no plans they didn't. This is the thing with early info - things can change. The other choice is to wait until the formal press release but who wants to do that? With the S, I know there was a lot of discussion and still is about whether there is space in that particular market space for a 3.2 A3, a S3 and an RS3. The fact that there currently are no plans for a RS3 doesn't mean they won't ever do one. If they at some point decide to I'm sure it's easy for every one to say "I told you" even though I know that the current factory plan up to 2007 does not include an RS3.

With regards this coming out as a knee jerk reaction, that's just plain wrong. I was prompted to talk to Audi due to the article and thus they gave me the info. When I asked what I could published I was told that the info above was already clear on Audi's plan and road map so I could put it on the web.

No offence taken as it's obviously hard for any one to appreciate the relationship I have with Audi and the trust that is in place. I'd loe to publish things to justify this but due to the trust I can't. Perhaps at the other marques meet I may give a little clue or two. :wink:

Finally I have no reason to push this info. I don't get paid for it and I wouldn't post it if I genuinely didn't believe it to be the correct info. There's no incentive for me to and I only do as an attempt at adding value to the forum and the TT owners club.


----------



## b3ves

scoTTy said:


> Finally I have no reason to push this info. I don't get paid for it and I wouldn't post it if I genuinely didn't believe it to be the correct info. There's no incentive for me to and I only do as an attempt at adding value to the forum and the TT owners club.


I appreciate that and I respect that your connection does indeed add value. However, working for a large corporation myself I suspect that what you are told is what Audi corporate communications allow you to know. They would be risking competitive advantage by disclosing any more before they are good and ready.


----------



## scoTTy

Agreed. There is a risk for them which is why it's difficult for me to post anything more than I have. :?


----------



## Karcsi

Are Autocar and Autoexpress published by the same company? Because both equally publish the same [email protected], and this week both have same review of the A3 1.9TDI word for word.


----------



## Elyo

hi all!

was wondering whether any of you has any info concerning the new 2005 A3 (specs or/and pics). i guess that the 2004 shape will not be changed since it is still quite new. can any of you confirm that?

also, would you wait until the next S3 is realeased or would you go for the A3 3.2? i really don't know whether i can wait! do you know of a date to the release of the S3? (any specs welcome!)

thanks!


----------



## h5djr

A copy of the full Product Update for the Audi 2005 Model Year for all Audi models posted as a PDF file attachment at:

www.tyresmoke.net/ubbthreads/showflat.p ... o=&fpart=1

This seems to imply that all the changes will take places on cars produced from Production Week 22 which is week beginning 24 May 2004

Dave R


----------



## fire_storm

Has there been any further news on the new Audi S3, specifically on release date the engine it will use and if it will be available in both 3 door and 5 door. Are we likely to see it at a motorshow this year?


----------



## snaxo

And.....are there any plans yet for an RS3?!

Damian


----------

